# Bass pro shop trip from hell!!!



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Anthony and I went there today and we got there around quarter till 6. We didn't end up leaving there till quarter till 10! It was an absolute mess. We picked up some OM rods that were on sale. I got three(one for Hat) and Anthony got one. I also picked up two more reels(Penn 8500ss) and Anthony got a Daiwa Emblem-X. We also got a bunch more hooks and terminal tackle to get us through the spring(at least) After I got turned down for the BPS credit card.(I have excellent credit but too much out there) We figured we would still get the 15% discount for the military. Well after it was all rung up the total was *$965* :jawdrop: I was like What! and Anthony was like Hell No! Turns out we didn't get the discount on a lot of items. The manager said we could not get the discount on the poles because they were already discounted(which we think is bs and are going to talk to the company about) So I had to drop 2 of the poles(sorry Hat if you still want one it will cost 79.99, I wasn't sure if you still wanted it so I gave it back, the sale is till the end of the month so I can go back and get one for you if you want) and one of the reels along with some of the terminal tackle we deemed not necessary for now. After all that I still spent $360 by myself. Unbelieveable, that place is heaven until you have to pay the bill! I will let Anthony tell you how much he spent. I am broke does anyone want to start a fund for me so I can pay my bills?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*That sucks!*

I've done the same many of times I had to return a 12'HVY Act Tica Spinning rod just so I can pay my bills.The spinning rod costs 120 dollars.I've spent up to $529.00 at Bass Pro in a matter of 2 hours:jawdrop: .Only get what you think you will use and don't mess with buying stuff just because you think you'll need it later.With the buget I have I have to make $80 last 2 weeks;good thing I'm single .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just a little hint when buying from BPS. Don't go in person, buy on line. That way you don't get sucked into buying what you really don't need and check-out is breeze. That store is just to damn tempting.

Catman.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

God i'm I wasn't there with ya bro...Amy would of killed me.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This is not the first horror story I heard about BPS I guess when your that big customer service is not an issue and when most of your business on online you cater to them more the a live person which is a very sad state.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah I dropped about 260. When we saw that bill our jaws just dropped. What happened was the cashier entered the discount as an employee discount and they only get a discount on certain brands. Since Jason is military, we should have gotten a discount on everything. I still feel that we should have still gotten a discount on the rods and will talk to the BP corporation about that. At least I am set for about 2 years for tackle.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Axon I told her I bought you some stuff and that you were going to pay me back. She said your balls aren't brass enough! Yeah I am still kind of mad about the whole thing still this morning.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*IMHO Bass Pro Shops are BS!*

To begin with they tend to lean to freshwater gear and their prices are off the hook. Their stores are a trap for the fisherman who go's in to get a spool of line and they know it. 

If you want good prices and good service? Find a local tackle shop that carries the things that you need. Spend all your money there, get to know the owner and employe's. It will save you money in time and you'll always get good service.

I've used Tylers tackle shop for years. The people there know me and we take care of each other. As do most of you, I fish at night allot when the shops are closed. If I need something after hours all I have to do is call them, tell them what it is I need and they'll put it out in a place I can pick it up. I'll pay them the next time I come in the shop and they know it, I'm a regular customer.

After these shop owners get to know you you'll get a++++ treatment. Most of the items I get from them are at cost. If they don't have it they will get it in a timely manner and the service will run well past the time when the warranty runs out.

This fishing stuff costs us all good money and I for one don't need some @sshole at BPS taking my money and treating me like crap. I got news for those guys, Their not the only restaurant in town!...Tightlines


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

well said Hat80!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I am starting to feel the same way. We are definitely going to make an example out of this mess. They better hook us up or they won't be getting my business anymore.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have visited bass pro shops in Chicago, Tenn, ga , md, and Alabama and have yet to see two with prices even close to advertised. My best deals were the one in the Chicago area. I bought equip that was intended for lake michigan and it works great for the bay.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I feel that for terminal tackle, BPS is the place to go to. For rods, reels, and advice, a bait shop close to the bay is the place to go. It does seem that BPS is geared towards fresh water fishing but does have an extensive salt water selection. Just my two cents.
-Anthony


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

I have had good and bad experiences. It seems the young people for the most don't care as much, just a better place to get paid than being a fry jockey. I was there on Saturday and had a lot of help from a guy about leader wire, seemed knowledgable and wasn't trying to get me to buy the most expensive wire and all the accessories.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Penn 850 SS*

What are you going to use that monster of a reel for? Will the Ocean Master rod support the weight of that reel? Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

If you want good deals on rods;go to Delewarebait/tackle stores.I buy some reels from Bass Pro and other tackle from them and other sporting good stores Dicks,Sports Athority.But, I like Deleware Bait shops the best good deals and tax free shopping.But don't go to Bills Sport Shop;hes an A$$^%#e.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Bills Sport Shop*

:barf: :barf: .Bills Sport Shop is full of crap.ALLRIGHT!


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Murph,
I have a 8500ss and it is a perfect match with my OM 12' and my solaris 12'. Easy and strong enough to reel in those big fish and a great balance with the OM heavier.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*8500SS*

What do they sell for? What pound test are they rated for? I like Henlopen Bait and Tackle on the way to lewes or Eastern Marine in Newark, DE..Shooters Supply in New Castle..or the forgotten Capt. Bones in Odessa. Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

They are pretty expensive, I think, when it comes to reels, around $125, but what I do like about them is they are completely sealed and it is all made of metal instead of plastic as in most of the lighter reels. A little heavy but it is a nice reel. I think they are rated up to 20 or 30 pound test but I have mine spooled with 65# power pro and it is great.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup like reddog said they do look good with the 12' OM. They are a little heavy but it holds 20lb 325 yds and 25lb 250yds. Hey reddog how does that setup cast? I was wondering if you lose a little because it is such a deep spool and the further you cast the more resistance it meets on the spool lip?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*If the gear is unused*

is there an option that lets you return it?

Just my 02.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup we returned some stuff we didn't really need but we really thought about it hard. Its kind of hard just giving fishing stuff back when you just bought it


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hey, it's Thrifty you're talking to*

No need to explain. You gotta save where you can. But more importantly, I think it'll send them a message. 

Not that they would care though.:barf: 

Good move.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

FL,
I haven't casted it yet with the OM but with the Okuma I can cast that thing a mile. It is true that the lip is pretty big but with the power pro it just flows right off of there and it seems as though it is casting just as far as my Diawa 5000XT which has a much smaller spool.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks man! I will be trying it out this weekend at A.I.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I definitely agree with Jason about how hard it is to return fishing stuff, especially since we're probably gonna buy it later.
-Anthony


----------



## Runes (Jun 27, 2003)

*Fun Names in Retail*

You guys are on a roll- good info & thanks.

One of the best names of a store I ever saw was just south of Rehoboth on the main drag on the right side at a traffic light. 

Apparently the owner had to share his tackle shop business with his wife and her salon business..... called:

Bill's Perm & Worm

Just my opinion but I think the stench of the salon outdid the reek of the alewife.... and the live bait couldn't wait to get outta there and jump on the hook (er... "bait holder").


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I use PENN 7500SS*

You have got a reel that with a little TLC you'll be handing over to your Kids later on...... I still have one my father used.

BTW...I think my casting can be partially attributed to my equipment  ....All my reels are PENN.....Just think how far I could cast if somebody taught me how!


----------

